# Furry marriages



## anthroguy101 (Apr 3, 2010)

This is a subject I have brought up before with other furries, mostly in private but never on a forum.

So, here's the premise: if there were furries (as in anthropomorphic animals) that came to existence, should they be allowed to marry other furries of different species?  Should they be allowed to marry people?  How hard would it be to push for something like that?


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 3, 2010)

Speciesism would become the new racism.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 3, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Speciesism would become the new racism.



What a wonderful world it would be.

EDIT: I love this piece of artwork. HOW COULD THIS BE WRONG?


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> What a wonderful world it would be.



Don't know much about hstory, don't much biology, don't know much about science books, don't know much about the French I took. But I do know that I love you, and if this one could be with you, what a wonderful world this would be.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 3, 2010)

For reference purpose, I picked the last one.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 3, 2010)

Damn and blast, I voted for the wrong one.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 3, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Damn and blast, I voted for the wrong one.



Way to support hate crimes and segregation.
-shun-


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 3, 2010)

HEY GUIS, WHAT IF YOU MARRIED YOUR MURRSONA?!?!?!


No, we must protect the sanctity of marriage, if we allow foxes to marry otters it'll make our people marriages mean nothing. Before you know it we'll be letting creepy bugs get married (sorry Exu) and then society will completely fall apart.


If I wasn't opposed to this I would pick the last option because it's the murriest :3


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Way to support hate crimes and segregation.
> -shun-



The anthro hares would all be eaten within the week.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 3, 2010)

The thing with this is you aren't clear on how anthros are constructed. If they are truely different species then they really shouldn't be together, for the same reason you don't go fuck your dog. 
Anthros of different species are not like races because race is pretty much just a color variation. The DNA is mostly the same. humans can fuck humans, foxes can fuck foxes, dogs can fuck dogs, this doesn't cause much trouble, but venture from that and you get issues. you can just reproduce willy nilly between species. Even with two similar species the result isn't perfect. 
A mule can't reproduce, a liger will get fucked up joints and a bad immune system so on. 
venture even farther from that with things like dogs and cats mating and you'll be met with all sorts of issues. 

that and a lot of the time the anatomy won't work out. rabbit penis is very different from dog penis, or pig penis, or cat penis.


----------



## Aden (Apr 3, 2010)

I can't believe I'm voting on a poll in the Den ._.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 3, 2010)

Fay V said:


> The thing with this is you aren't clear on how anthros are constructed. If they are truely different species then they really shouldn't be together, for the same reason you don't go fuck your dog.
> Anthros of different species are not like races because race is pretty much just a color variation. The DNA is mostly the same. humans can fuck humans, foxes can fuck foxes, dogs can fuck dogs, this doesn't cause much trouble, but venture from that and you get issues. you can just reproduce willy nilly between species. Even with two similar species the result isn't perfect.
> A mule can't reproduce, a liger will get fucked up joints and a bad immune system so on.
> venture even farther from that with things like dogs and cats mating and you'll be met with all sorts of issues.
> ...



Because having sex and having kids is the only reason to get married, right? :U


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 3, 2010)

Fay V said:


> The thing with this is you aren't clear on how anthros are constructed. If they are truely different species then they really shouldn't be together, for the same reason you don't go fuck your dog.
> Anthros of different species are not like races because race is pretty much just a color variation. The DNA is mostly the same. humans can fuck humans, foxes can fuck foxes, dogs can fuck dogs, this doesn't cause much trouble, but venture from that and you get issues. you can just reproduce willy nilly between species. Even with two similar species the result isn't perfect.
> A mule can't reproduce, a liger will get fucked up joints and a bad immune system so on.
> venture even farther from that with things like dogs and cats mating and you'll be met with all sorts of issues.
> ...



Yeah, unless some sort of lab-based nightmarish genetic experimentation is involved there aren't gonna be any folf's or other crimes against nature. Plus, anthro rabbits or mice or whatever would quickly disappear off the face of the earth because anthro foxes, wolves and ferrets would finish them off pretty quickly.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 3, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Plus, anthro rabbits or mice or whatever would quickly disappear off the face of the earth because anthro foxes, wolves and ferrets would finish them off pretty quickly.



GODDAMN IT


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 3, 2010)

Fay V said:


> The thing with this is you aren't clear on how anthros are constructed. If they are truely different species then they really shouldn't be together, for the same reason you don't go fuck your dog.
> Anthros of different species are not like races because race is pretty much just a color variation. The DNA is mostly the same. humans can fuck humans, foxes can fuck foxes, dogs can fuck dogs, this doesn't cause much trouble, but venture from that and you get issues. you can just reproduce willy nilly between species. Even with two similar species the result isn't perfect.
> A mule can't reproduce, a liger will get fucked up joints and a bad immune system so on.
> venture even farther from that with things like dogs and cats mating and you'll be met with all sorts of issues.
> ...


This is assuming that the anthros have a very human-like anatomy, like in this picture, and very similar personality traits.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Because having sex and having kids is the only reason to get married, right? :U



'Love' is mother natures way of encouraging species to reproduce, because if they didn't want to spend any lengthy period of time with a member of the opposite gender that particular species will go down the toilet.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> What a wonderful world it would be.
> 
> EDIT: I love this piece of artwork. HOW COULD THIS BE WRONG?




Awesome.

Also, fuck speciesism.

I'm a human, and I wouldn't mind marrying an anthro.

...

If I ever feel like marrying, that is.

Doesn't seem like I will.


----------



## Bando (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Awesome.
> 
> Also, fuck speciesism.
> 
> ...



^

what he said.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 3, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> This is assuming that the anthros have a very human-like anatomy, like in this picture, and very similar personality traits.



Anatomy counts for nothing, the Tasmanian Tiger was physically very similar to the Grey Wolf (even some biologists have trouble telling their skeletons apart) yet they couldn't mate and reproduce because they evolved from completely different branches of the Mammalian family tree.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 3, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> 'Love' is mother natures way of encouraging species to reproduce, because if they didn't want to spend any lengthy period of time with a member of the opposite gender that particular species will go down the toilet.



By extension of that logic, we "shouldn't" let gay or infertile people marry, then.
Their love creates no more humans.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> What a wonderful world it would be.
> 
> EDIT: I love this piece of artwork. HOW COULD THIS BE WRONG?



Still an awesome pic.



TashkentFox said:


> Anatomy counts for nothing, the Tasmanian Tiger was physically very similar to the Grey Wolf (even some biologists have trouble telling their skeletons apart) yet they couldn't mate and reproduce because they evolved from completely different branches of the Mammalian family tree.



You fail to realize just how similar our DNA would have to be for anthros to look similar to that pic above.

Monkeys are only 2% different from us, yet look waaaaaay different.

Also, I'm pretty sure humans and monkeys can make babies.

Though because of the primitive monkey it's going to be a retarded child.

If anthros looked like the one above, chances are we could reproduce.

If we can't, hey, sex w/out worry!

We can always use artificial insemination later.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj is moving up on my list.
-high five-


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> By extension of that logic, we "shouldn't" let gay or infertile people marry, then.
> Their love creates no more humans.



You're missing the point, they're marrying into the same species. Besides, we need fewer humans not more.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Because having sex and having kids is the only reason to get married, right? :U



nah actually I'm all for marriages that are full of sex without children. just there's problems with reproduction when anthros are involved. 
It's not particularly applicable to gay marriage since there is absolutely no way they could create a kid...


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> atrakaj is moving up on my list.
> -high five-



I'm actually *on *the list?

Sweetness.

Wait...

*Which *list?


----------



## Telnac (Apr 3, 2010)

It's all good. That said, I wish the government would get out of the marriage business altogether.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 3, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> You're missing the point, they're marrying into the same species. Besides, we need fewer humans not more.



So a bunny and a cat can grow up together as best friends, but society would be "correct" in shunning them for developing feelings?



TashkentFox said:


> Besides, we need fewer humans not more.



Fundie Christians would disagree.



Fay V said:


> nah actually I'm all for marriages that are full of sex without children. just there's problems with reproduction when anthros are involved.
> It's not particularly applicable to gay marriage since there is absolutely no way they could create a kid...



What if they could have healthy, acceptable-looking kids that are just mixes of the species? OR there's no mixing and the kids could randomly be born as either of the parent's species?



atrakaj said:


> I'm actually *on *the list?
> 
> Sweetness.
> 
> ...



It's better you don't know.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You fail to realize just how similar our DNA would have to be for anthros to look similar to that pic above.



Wrong, animals can evolve in similar ways to others, yet are unable to reproduce.



			
				atrakaj said:
			
		

> Monkeys are only 2% different from us, yet look waaaaaay different.



You're thinking of chimps, not monkeys. And besides, we're also about 80% the same as dogs and cats.



			
				atrakaj said:
			
		

> Also, I'm pretty sure humans and monkeys can make babies.
> 
> Though because of the primitive monkey it's going to be a retarded child.
> 
> ...



Stalin tried that, he wanted to create a race of slaves who had the mind of man but the strength of the great apes, he sent teams of Soviet biologists to French West Africa and the Belgian Congo to capture some specimens to take back to the USSR. Several dozen Russian and Ukrainian women were impregnated with gorilla and chimp sperm in an attempt to produce this hybrid species. The experiments failed because the genetic material was just too different.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> It's better you don't know.



Ah.



TashkentFox said:


> Wrong, animals can evolve in similar ways to others, yet are unable to reproduce.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chimps are a type of monkey.

But you're missing my point.

Anthros like that pic wouldn't be an animal turned humanoid, so much as a mutated human with a hair disorder.


----------



## Telnac (Apr 3, 2010)

Give it about 100 years and I expect anthro creatures to be not all that uncommon.  Between genetic manipulation, cybernetic and cosmetic implants or even robots, intelligent life on Earth will start to move away from being one species to many.

When that happens, I expect this very topic to a big subject for debate in the wame way that gay marriage is today.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 3, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Yeah, unless some sort of lab-based nightmarish genetic experimentation is involved there aren't gonna be any folf's or other crimes against nature. Plus, anthro rabbits or mice or whatever would quickly disappear off the face of the earth because anthro foxes, wolves and ferrets would finish them off pretty quickly.


Haha I'm a shark, nothing is higher up than sharks on the food chain.





*gets bitten*
*AAAAAHHHHHHH SON OOOFFFF AAAAA BBBIIIIITTTT-*dies* :V*


Harebelle said:


> What a wonderful world it would be.
> 
> EDIT: I love this piece of artwork. HOW COULD THIS BE WRONG?


Anybody have a link to the artist btw?


Telnac said:


> It's all good. That said, I wish the government would get out of the marriage business altogether.


Not going to happen, not in our lifetime.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Chimps are a type of monkey.



Monkeys and chimps are both types of primate, chimps are not a type of monkey.



			
				atrakaj said:
			
		

> But you're missing my point.
> 
> Anthros like that pic wouldn't be an animal turned humanoid, so much as a mutated human with a hair disorder.



You're no fun.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Haha I'm a shark, nothing is higher up than sharks on the food chain.
> 
> *gets bitten*
> *AAAAAHHHHHHH SON OOOFFFF AAAAA BBBIIIIITTTT-*dies* :V*
> ...



Well hello gorgeous.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Haha I'm a shark, nothing is higher up than sharks on the food chain.



Just when you thought it was safe to go back to Cape Town!


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Monkeys and chimps are both types of primate, chimps are not a type of monkey.
> 
> 
> 
> You're no fun.



I could argue that animals turned humanoid could reproduce with humans, but, in truth, it would take eons of mutation and/or genetic engineering to do so.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 3, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Give it about 100 years and I expect anthro creatures to be not all that uncommon.  Between genetic manipulation, cybernetic and cosmetic implants or even robots, intelligent life on Earth will start to move away from being one species to many.
> 
> When that happens, I expect this very topic to a big subject for debate in the wame way that gay marriage is today.



I'm not sure about 100 years, but I get what you're saying.

A few video games and Sci Fi films involve other species/aliens being treated like inferiors.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I could argue that animals turned humanoid could reproduce with humans, but, in truth, it would take eons of mutation and/or genetic engineering to do so.



Your argument is falling apart, you would like a world where anthro animals and humans can reproduce, but that ain't gonna happen because species with so many fundamental genetic differences are unable to reproduce.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 3, 2010)

Should we just imagine a scenario we can all agree to rage over?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> You're argument is falling apart, you would like a world where anthro animals and humans can reproduce, but that ain't gonna happen because species with so many fundamental genetic differences are unable to reproduce.



Argument? I already proved my argument.

Anthros won't come around because of animals becoming human-like.

They'll come into existence from humans getting surgery done to become anthros.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Well hello gorgeous.


I never wanted to be a shark, I always wanted to be a lumberjack.
Leaping from tree to tree as they float down the mighty rivers of British Columbia.
The Larch, the Redwood, the mighty Sequoya.
With my best girl by my side, the giant Deadwood, the Spruce, the little california Roadtree, we'd sing sing sing
Oh I'm a lumberjack and I'm OK, I sleep all night and I work all day.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I never wanted to be a shark, I always wanted to be a lumberjack.
> Leaping from tree to tree as they float down the mighty rivers of British Columbia.
> The Larch, the Redwood, the mighty Scots Pine.
> With my best girl by my side, the giant Deadwood, the Spruce, the little california Roadtree, we'd sing sing sing
> Oh I'm a lumberjack and I'm OK, I sleep all night and I work all day.



I love Michael Palin.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> They'll come into existence from humans getting surgery done to become anthros.



Sounds about right.

Batman of the Future did this.
And _of course_ made it a bad thing only drughead teenagers were interested in. Pssh...


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 3, 2010)

Anyone should be able to get _murried_!

Did I do it right?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 3, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Anyone should be able to get _murried_!
> 
> Did I do it right?



*Pat pat* Yes you did :3


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *Pat pat* Yes you did :3



Don't encourage him.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Don't encourage him.



Why, don't want another one of myself runnin' around


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Why, don't want another one of myself runnin' around



There could never be another Scotty. You are one of a kind.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 3, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> There could never be another Scotty. You are one of a kind.



<3 Murry me XD


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Why, don't want another one of myself runnin' around



Not really, no.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Not really, no.



Hehe, why not


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hehe, why not



Repetitive.

Copy-cat.

Annoying.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Repetitive.
> 
> Copy-cat.
> 
> Annoying.



I've yet to get my reason why v_v


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I've yet to get my reason why v_v



Those were reasons.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Those were reasons.



Ooh.....might as well add "mentally slow" to the list v_v


----------



## Gem145 (Apr 3, 2010)

damn ... I wanted to choose the fourth option ... not the third


D:

U~U


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 3, 2010)

Sorry if the wording is confusing, please read through it before you answer.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 3, 2010)

That depends. The timeline would probably not be the same. Let's say that there was something like a District 9 all of a sudden, but with anthros, then it would be a huge taboo. You can't ignore the bestiality parallel that would be there.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 3, 2010)

... 

There's no option for "No human rights whatsoever" 

>.< 



Also, even if anthropomorphic animals could exist, having them breed with humans would be bad. 

Imagine a half furry. Thin fur over the entire body, a distorted jaw, malformed ears and mutated, bald tail. 

*shudders*


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> ...
> 
> There's no option for "No human rights whatsoever"
> 
> ...



You are living in a version of fantasy that isn't even remotely plausible.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 3, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> ...
> 
> There's no option for "No human rights whatsoever"
> 
> ...




Now can a normal fox breed with a human....it could but not to have children and thus, I don't think such things would happen.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You are living in a version of fantasy that isn't even remotely plausible.



So is this entire discussion, and even more so the idea that furries and humans (or even furries of different "species) could successfully produce children. 

Remember now that by definition, a difference in species means that they CANNOT produce fertile offspring. 

If however there -was- a successful mating of an anthropomorphic animal and a human/other species anthro, the resultant child would be an abomination.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 3, 2010)

Any offspring of such a relationship wouldn't live long anyway.

Personally, I'm diggin' the idea of interspecies relationships with no risk of pregnancy or STDs. ;3


----------



## Ratte (Apr 3, 2010)

I picked the last option because I'm a sick fuck.


----------



## Delta (Apr 3, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> So is this entire discussion, and even more so the idea that furries and humans (or even furries of different "species) could successfully produce children.
> 
> Remember now that by definition, a difference in species means that they CANNOT produce fertile offspring.
> 
> If however there -was- a successful mating of an anthropomorphic animal and a human/other species anthro, the resultant child would be an abomination.


They obviously haven't seen "Splice".


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I picked the last option because I'm a sick fuck.



Gtfo ya sick fuck >.<

Hehe just kiddin' :3


----------



## Liam (Apr 3, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> No, we must protect the sanctity of marriage, if we allow foxes to marry otters it'll make our people marriages mean nothing. Before you know it we'll be letting creepy bugs get married (sorry Exu) and then society will completely fall apart.


You may say and think that you are sorry, but deep down you are afraid.  Afraid of change, difference.  Face your fears; see the light.





TashkentFox said:


> Yeah, unless some sort of lab-based nightmarish genetic experimentation is involved there aren't gonna be any folf's or other crimes against nature. Plus, anthro rabbits or mice or whatever would quickly disappear off the face of the earth because anthro foxes, wolves and ferrets would finish them off pretty quickly.


Have you seen the promiscuity in this fandom?
There would be an explosion of foxes and rabbits.
Not a disappearance.


----------



## mumbles (Apr 3, 2010)

Fay V said:


> The thing with this is you aren't clear on how anthros are constructed. If they are truely different species then they really shouldn't be together, for the same reason you don't go fuck your dog.
> Anthros of different species are not like races because race is pretty much just a color variation. The DNA is mostly the same. humans can fuck humans, foxes can fuck foxes, dogs can fuck dogs, this doesn't cause much trouble, but venture from that and you get issues. you can just reproduce willy nilly between species. Even with two similar species the result isn't perfect.
> A mule can't reproduce, a liger will get fucked up joints and a bad immune system so on.
> venture even farther from that with things like dogs and cats mating and you'll be met with all sorts of issues.
> ...



I don't know about this. I think that, assuming that anthros had human-level intelligence and emotions and shit, it might not be that simple... though obviously, a LOT of people would be against it, and I can understand why. But even if the biology is different and breeding is difficult/impossible, there are always those rare people that are willing to stick it out regardless. Same thing for different-species anthro couples, too.


----------



## Liam (Apr 3, 2010)

See full size Dragon (like castle sized) vs full size squirrel.


----------



## mumbles (Apr 3, 2010)

Liam said:


> See full size Dragon (like castle sized) vs full size squirrel.


Was that replying to me? If so, yeah, I see your point. I'm assuming that the anthros in question are the same size.

Still, though... some crayyyyyzay people in this fandom. I betcha some people would be totally into that. I think they call them macros? Not sure.

EDIT: Actually now that I think about it I'm sorta ashamed I attempted to answer this thread seriously.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> So is this entire discussion, and even more so  the idea that furries and humans (or even furries of different  "species) could successfully produce children.
> 
> Remember now that by definition, a difference in species means that they  CANNOT produce fertile offspring.
> 
> If however there -was- a successful mating of an anthropomorphic animal  and a human/other species anthro, the resultant child would be an  abomination.



You missed my post about this.




atrakaj said:


> Argument? I already proved my argument.
> 
> Anthros won't come around because of animals becoming human-like.
> 
> They'll come into existence from humans getting surgery done to become anthros.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 3, 2010)

Surgical anthropomorphism (Err... zoopomorphism) is still absurd, though it does mean that offspring would be pure human.


----------



## Rai Toku (Apr 3, 2010)

As said previously, chances are, anthros will have, at one time, been human in their life, or mutated from humans. That said, a human-anthro couple where the anthro was previously human would likely be able to have fertile children, though purely human, but if evolution brings about anthros, children might not be possible, but anatomy would allow the two to enjoy sex together at least. People will be butthurt over the issue, as they always are about marriages, but in the end, it'll happen anyway, unless anthros and humans live without connection to one another.

As for different anthro species getting together, if they were both human at one time, no problem. Any kids will just stand out in family photos. If they evolved from humans, it's likely that children will not be possible, or any children produced will be infertile, like a liger, mule, and so forth, but as before, they can still enjoy sex together, and will do so regardless of what anyone else says unless species live in isolation from other species.


That's it for my ramblings. I did not vote, so meh.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 3, 2010)

[Question does not compute]


----------



## Slyck (Apr 4, 2010)

Aden said:


> I can't believe I'm voting on a poll in the Den ._.



You have no shame!

Bum bum bum BUUUMMMM


----------



## MrBlack (Apr 4, 2010)

I wouldn't give a flying fuck what society thought of me if I married an anthro, as I hate people anyway.  All and all, I wouldn't mind marrying a vixen if this fantasy world you speak of existed, the only flaw is it doesn't :U


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 4, 2010)

I would keep them segregated, and my glorious species would go on to One-Thousand years of peace and prosperity.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 4, 2010)

Murder every furry.
That question is onle of the absolute furry questions I have waited to see a long time.
I support free minds, so I'd choose the last option.
My mind being free? That..I don't and can't and won't know.
Just, marry what ever you want. If it is the wolf, the stupid anime character you weaboo love, or the garden gnome you kiss every tuesday. Your choice.



atrakaj said:


> I'm a human, and I wouldn't mind marrying an anthro.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Also this old piece of nothing.
I can. And will if something like of those furry dreams will happen.
But only if ever.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Apr 4, 2010)

I would say inter fur is ok, but human-fur hell no, and human interracial, hell no, and anything human GTFO.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 4, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> I would say inter fur is ok, but human-fur hell no, and human interracial, hell no, and anything human GTFO.



This.


----------



## Icky (Apr 4, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> I would say inter fur is ok, but human-fur hell no, and human interracial, hell no, and anything human GTFO.



So are you one of those sick anti-HYOOMAN haters, or just really that racist for humans?


----------



## Chiper12 (Apr 4, 2010)

Let anyone fuck/marry who ever the hell they want.

Oh and allow gay marriage. (What? >.>)


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 4, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> So are you one of those sick anti-HYOOMAN haters, or just really that racist for humans?



I want to shoot every anti - hyooman that exists.
Like, look at yourself - you see a human.
Even though you believe you are a soul of a furball inside a human body, THERE IS NO SOUL and thus you are just human.
Though, they are sometimes cute when with stuff :3


----------



## Icky (Apr 4, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I want to shoot every anti - hyooman that exists.
> Like, look at yourself - you see a human.
> Even though you believe you are a soul of a furball inside a human body, THERE IS NO SOUL and thus you are just human.
> Though, they are sometimes cute when with stuff :3



Completely agreed.

(Just watched that movie a few nights ago, btw)


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Apr 4, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Any offspring of such a relationship wouldn't live long anyway.
> 
> _*Personally, I'm diggin' the idea of interspecies relationships with no risk of pregnancy or STDs. ;3*_



$$


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 4, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Completely agreed.
> 
> (Just watched that movie a few nights ago, btw)



What?
Do you mean tenac?
Well yes.
It's the only movie on my Zunehd so I WATCHED IT 10 times.
Was hard for me.
I know pretty much everything about the movie.


----------



## Icky (Apr 4, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> What?
> Do you mean tenac?
> Well yes.
> It's the only movie on my Zunehd so I WATCHED IT 10 times.
> ...



Ugh, that sucks. Had the same thing happen to me with _Dodgeball_ a few years ago, and I still remember everything about it. Ruined it for me.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 4, 2010)

What the... a slightly intelligent furry discussion in The Den? Wow.


Unsilenced said:


> ...
> 
> There's no option for "No human rights whatsoever"
> 
> ...


Seeing as humans can't make babies with real animals, I doubt they could make babies with anthro animals anyway. It'd be kinda like homosexual marriage, or marrying a transsexual.

I'm not sure what to think myself. At first I voted for only marrying with their own species, but I'm not sure anymore. That's what I'd prefer because anything else would be kind of weird to me, but I wouldn't call it wrong or anything.

And I kind of wouldn't want to marry another anthro animal without being one myself. I just think human skin against fur, scales, or feathers don't sound very comfortable, but that's more of a personal preference, I wouldn't find interspecies marriage morally wrong, because it's not.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 4, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Ugh, that sucks. Had the same thing happen to me with _Dodgeball_ a few years ago, and I still remember everything about it. Ruined it for me.



I liked that movie!
But I watched it three times and gave up. Was a few years ago.
DEATH BALL
Whoops epic derail
So so...
I support all kinds of marriages between that kind of furball shit to humans. Just don't make it too yiffumism.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 4, 2010)

gettin some tail 


awwwwwwwright


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 4, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> gettin some tail
> 
> 
> awwwwwwwright



What do you mean?
Do you want to get a fluffy tail so somebody would be your master like with the dog collars or you think it's cute?


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 4, 2010)

Would anthropomorphic animals of different species be able to reproduce with each other or are they human enough to the point where they are basically the same species and the animal qualities are basically just races?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 4, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Would anthropomorphic animals of different species be able to reproduce with each other or are they human enough to the point where they are basically the same species and the animal qualities are basically just races?



I think yes.
I think that if it's already humanoid enough to THINK or have superpowers, it can also reproduce with each other.
Just like today.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 4, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I think yes.
> I think that if it's already humanoid enough to THINK or have superpowers, it can also reproduce with each other.
> Just like today.



You confuse me to no end


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 4, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> You confuse me to no end



I'm trolling furry RP.
Though, if it has come to an anthropomorphic stage it's close enough to be human. So it gotta be reproducing as well.


----------



## auzbuzzard (Apr 4, 2010)

If you allow speciesism in this world, then you'll set yourself a Hollywood action movie plot.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 4, 2010)

Now for some reason I can imagine 2 people getting married in fursuits and buying their child a fursit so they can fursu- I mean Yiff together.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 4, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Now for some reason I can imagine 2 people getting married in fursuits and buying their child a fursit so they can fursu- I mean Yiff together.



Mainstream society already accenpts baby fursuiters.







We're so close...


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 4, 2010)

I voted the last one.
I had a dream that I had an 'fur' girlfriend. It was awesome. 
Then I woke up. ;~;


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 4, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> I voted the last one.
> I had a dream that I had an 'fur' girlfriend. It was awesome.
> Then I woke up. ;~;



Was she a Gardevoir? <3


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 4, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> I voted the last one.
> I had a dream that I had an 'fur' girlfriend. It was awesome.
> Then I woke up. ;~;



Whenever I have dreams involving hot vixens I'm always a fox.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 4, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Mainstream society already accenpts baby fursuiters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are pleny of 3 dollar animal suits for children.
But sex suit for kids? Not yet.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 4, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Whenever I have dreams involving hot vixens I'm always a fox.


Hell yeah. Same.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 4, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Hell yeah. Same.



Oddly enough, the dreams where I'm of the Vulpine persuasion are never as strange as the dreams where I'm human.


----------



## Akita The Antelope (Apr 4, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Speciesism would become the new racism.


 
Yes it would, and I have a good feeling Bovidaes would be targeted a hell of a lot


----------



## Atrak (Apr 4, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> I would say inter fur is ok, but human-fur hell no, and human interracial, hell no, and anything human GTFO.



Oh, hey there.



auzbuzzard said:


> If you allow speciesism in this world, then you'll set yourself a Hollywood action movie plot.



I'll be the producer/director/actor/donutboy/yiffer.



TashkentFox said:


> Oddly enough, the dreams where I'm of the Vulpine persuasion are never as strange as the dreams where I'm human.



Heh.

Heh heh.

I am almost always a human.

Except for those few times...

My dreams are always weird, though.

Weird in a awesome way.

Weird in a way that would freak you out.



Akita The Antelope said:


> Yes it would, and I have a good  feeling Bovidaes would be targeted a hell of a lot



We'd still eat cow meat.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Weird in a awesome way.
> 
> Weird in a way that would freak you out.



My dreams are almost always like an acid trip, one time I dreamed that I was strapped down to a table like John Hurt in Nineteen Eighty-Four being forced to listen to Arthur Askey singing This Ole House on a piano accordion, I woke up in a cold sweat.


----------



## Akita The Antelope (Apr 4, 2010)

Poor cow furries then... I'd have to hide away from Africa when hunting season comes around XD


----------



## auzbuzzard (Apr 4, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> There are pleny of 3 dollar animal suits for children.
> But sex suit for kids? Not yet.



Fashions and trends catch up very fast.




I've seen annoying toddlers wearin tiger ears playing in a mall while I was walking with my parents. If trend did catch up, I'll have a tough time controlling my yiffy fursuit eager self.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Heh heh.
> 
> I am almost always a human.
> 
> ...



I don't know about my dreams, joe..
They are mostly filled with TF/TG stuff of either random people, myself and people I know, dunno why I guess I like it.
If not, it will be an epic fighting scene of the sorts with a bit weak horror and cool techno action.
YES
TFTG OH MURR :3



auzbuzzard said:


> Fashions and trends catch up very fast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I don't go malls I don't see toddlers in suits.
Though, I'd prefer seeing you in a yiffy fursuit than a child in it. At least we will have something to talk about.
BUT IM NOT GETTING TO THE POINT


----------



## Taylor325 (Apr 4, 2010)

I really get lost in these convos. @_@ So technical.

I'd see now problem with limiting anthros to any certain marrying thingy. Its just the thought of having anthros makes the whole process complicating to think of. If we had anthros it'd be so troubling to protect them in a way. They're not animals, so I doubt government would let you hunt some of them, but then again they're not fully human so it'd be hard to tell the difference, bound a lot of them will get killed with people being like, oh my bad, I thought that was an animal, oh well. 

Other then that thought though, I feel there should be no limit within who they should be allowed to marry, I'm sure things couldn't get out of hand where a real anthro lion would fall in love with something crazy like a bird or bug. They couldn't manage any "fun" or "safe" relationship, whether that involves sex or not.


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 4, 2010)

if an anthro kitty cat or tiger existed 

i would be in love instantly


----------



## crisp (Apr 4, 2010)

i'd say marry and have sex with whatever species you like cause it's free will to do that if you love them


----------



## Taylor325 (Apr 4, 2010)

crisp said:


> i'd say marry and have sex with whatever species you like cause it's free will to do that if you love them



Thats like one of the best ways to put it. I'd have to agree with you. Though someone will bring up that i'd be wrong or something and all this disagreement and stupid excuses why not to. Just like gay marriage.


----------



## Chiper12 (Apr 4, 2010)

In a world where STDs and AIDS did not exist, and hybrids had a 20% birthrate, I'd say the final option.


----------



## CFox (Apr 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> My dreams are always weird, though.
> 
> Weird in a awesome way.
> 
> Weird in a way that would freak you out.



I bet if someone was to connect to your mind and see, they probably wouldn't utter a word for at least a week. And may or may not need therapy.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 5, 2010)

As long as both really care and have love for each other, i dont think it should matter at all.


----------



## auzbuzzard (Apr 5, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> If I don't go malls I don't see toddlers in suits.
> Though, I'd prefer seeing you in a yiffy fursuit than a child in it. At least we will have something to talk about.
> BUT IM NOT GETTING TO THE POINT



Me in a yiffsuit? Well if you buy me one I'll wear one into mall. Tho someone would hav to bail me out of jail...

What would you talk?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 5, 2010)

auzbuzzard said:


> Me in a yiffsuit? Well if you buy me one I'll wear one into mall. Tho someone would hav to bail me out of jail...
> 
> What would you talk?



Uhhhh
About the prices of the new energy drink, POWERTHIRST.
Everything, furry fandom, rainbows, guns, jail, poker, drugs, pigeons..


----------



## Vriska (Apr 5, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> There are plenty of 3 dollar animal suits for children.
> But sex suit for kids? Not yet.


That is what those suits and scissors are invented for.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 5, 2010)

so long as fox couples are more discrete abut what they do in bed then the furries who have them as fursonas I am cool with it


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 5, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> It's better you don't know.


 
Am I on the list? :3


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 5, 2010)

. . . . .

wut?


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

well one thing for sure... if they married out of specie and such the chance of them having kids would be slight to ziltch....

so we wouldnt have to worry about them overpopulating us.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> well one thing for sure... if they married out of specie and such the chance of them having kids would be slight to ziltch....
> 
> so we wouldnt have to worry about them overpopulating us.



We can't know a thing about them because they don't exist.
And that abnormally fast subject already went viral.
It doesn't really matter.
They would be raped and then would bear even more anthropomorphic children.



Rainwulf said:


> That is what those suits and scissors are invented for.


I swear to god that with that cow suit and face this kid looks 100%... mexican.
I think so.
Just look at his face
And his liquid fats
Well that's only that kid in the sex suit


----------



## Zeffy-kun (Apr 5, 2010)

Why not?


----------



## RoseHexwit (Apr 5, 2010)

Love is love. The species doesn't matter.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

I dont want to get married in a fursuit.


----------



## Browder (Apr 5, 2010)

If everyone is sentient, sapient and consenting than they can do what they want.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I dont want to get married in a fursuit.



represent \m/


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> represent \m/



REPRESENT'N


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I dont want to get married in a fursuit.


READ BEFORE YOU POST!

Okay, here's what I think on the subject:
If there was anthropomorphism in the form of DNA manipulation, then it is virtually certain that there will be no offspring of any kind.  However, if this were a mere cosmetic surgery, then the offspring will be a human unless the DNA has been manipulated.  I think that it would be best to control the human population the anthros.  However, if the anthros married people and other anthros of different species, there will be less of them as well, so that would be less even less Darwinian.

However, as a liberal I support protecting civil rights and equality.  If a person loves a part-human/part-animal, even of the same gender, there should be no stopping it.  I am sure there are laboratory ways to make more of the furry creatures regardless.  However, I am sure there are many fundies and Republicans that would argue that having sex with somebody that is only part animal, despite being human, is "sinful" and will use the term "zoophile" and "bestiality" to no end and will stop at nothing to prevent a furry's greatest dream from actually happening.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 6, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I dont want to get married in a fursuit.


It's your job though, it's the same as a builder won't want to marry with an air hammer, a biologist with a blood refill and a sharpshooter with a gun.
Well it's not.
Your fursuit is cool though, you could party with it after marriage.
Put a fursuit instead the wedding dress.
Can you see the pun in my words?


----------



## Bandit Braith (Apr 6, 2010)

there's a scientist who in about 5 years or something will be able to surgically attach animal parts to people's bodies and connect the nerve endings for actual functionality....

but actual anthromorphs..errr.....cosmetic surgery to become one would just be a dumb waste of money, in my opinion...if all the sudden people started getting born that way, oh well.....it'd be the new interacial dating.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 6, 2010)

Bandit Braith said:


> there's a scientist who in about 5 years or something will be able to surgically attach animal parts to people's bodies and connect the nerve endings for actual functionality....
> 
> but actual anthromorphs..errr.....cosmetic surgery to become one would just be a dumb waste of money, in my opinion...if all the sudden people started getting born that way, oh well.....it'd be the new interacial dating.



Oh god, can anyone say SIZE of a HORSE!


----------



## Bandit Braith (Apr 6, 2010)

THOR!!!!!!


no that would be dreadfully uncomfortable. and I imagine you would get quite a headrus from popping a bonie


----------



## CFox (Apr 7, 2010)

You would die due to the amount of blood needed and your heart.

But it would be funny.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 7, 2010)

Bandit Braith said:


> *there's a scientist who in about 5 years or something will be able to surgically attach animal parts to people's bodies and connect the nerve endings for actual functionality....
> *
> but actual anthromorphs..errr.....cosmetic surgery to become one would just be a dumb waste of money, in my opinion...if all the sudden people started getting born that way, oh well.....it'd be the new interacial dating.



We heard about the furry dream and no, it won't exist - there is obviously no use in it. Other than the looks which... just look weird.

Anthropomorphes? I don't think so. I need an actual prove for such a thing have a reason and way to exist.

I did heard and watch a full length TV show about using certain things for humans to survive in space. One of them is inserting passive abillities of other life forms inside the human DNA. The most important by far comes from your house cockroach.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 7, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> It's your job though, it's the same as a builder won't want to marry with an air hammer, a biologist with a blood refill and a sharpshooter with a gun.
> Well it's not.
> Your fursuit is cool though, you could party with it after marriage.
> Put a fursuit instead the wedding dress.
> Can you see the pun in my words?



I'd marry my bf...

but not in my fursuit.

god. tacky.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I'd marry my bf...
> 
> but not in my fursuit.
> 
> god. tacky.



You'd, but you didn't until now.
Didn't you *any action contaning penis* him enough?
Or do you lack money, time or just want more experience.

I still, agree that it's inapporiate to do anything in a fursuit except rave yiff.


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Apr 7, 2010)

This thread is mindblowingly inane


----------



## Lomberdia (Apr 8, 2010)

Imagine having sex with an male anthro-cat. Cat penis have barbs on them. That's right BARBS, little spike, on them. Have that rammed in you would be torture.


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Apr 8, 2010)

Lomberdia said:


> Imagine having sex with an male anthro-cat. Cat penis have barbs on them. That's right BARBS, little spike, on them. Have that rammed in you would be torture.


Actually, from what I understand, they point backwards, so it's the pull-out that actually hurts. And some people are into that sort of thing 0.e;


----------



## Rudolph77 (Apr 8, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Argument? I already proved my argument.
> 
> Anthros won't come around because of animals becoming human-like.
> 
> They'll come into existence from humans getting surgery done to become anthros.


By following Atrakaj's line of thought and possible future of human genetic engineering. Personally I'd be fine with the 'GenAnthro Humans' to be able to marry each others and normal Humans.

But here comes the possible problem with the changed genetics that severel people as well as anthroguy101 have raised:



anthroguy101 said:


> If there was anthropomorphism in the form of DNA manipulation, then it is virtually certain that there will be no offspring of any kind. However, if this were a mere cosmetic surgery, then the offspring will be a human unless the DNA has been manipulated.



Even if a single cell in the DNA is changed using genetic engineering, that's not the single cell that's affected, other cells are affected as well. So with the current information I have from researching genetic engineering, no offspring would be viable for a GenAnthro Couple, or for a GenAnthroxHuman Couple. The only way to have a child between these couples would be to genetically engineer one.

All of this is not including the ethical issues that genetic engineering on humans will arise and has arisen in our time.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 8, 2010)

Lomberdia said:


> Imagine having sex with an male anthro-cat. Cat penis have barbs on them. That's right BARBS, little spike, on them. Have that rammed in you would be torture.



They're not made of metal dude, relax.


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Apr 8, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> They're not made of metal dude, relax.


They _are_ made of keratin, though, which is the same substance a cat's claws are made of...


----------



## Atrak (Apr 8, 2010)

Rudolph77 said:


> By following Atrakaj's line of thought and possible future of human genetic engineering. Personally I'd be fine with the 'GenAnthro Humans' to be able to marry each others and normal Humans.
> 
> But here comes the possible problem with the changed genetics that severel people as well as anthroguy101 have raised:
> 
> ...



Which is why it would most likely stick with the superficial.

Unless, of course, we go to artificial insemination.


----------



## Rudolph77 (Apr 8, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Which is why it would most likely stick with the superficial.
> 
> Unless, of course, we go to artificial insemination.


That's the most likely route this road will head to. It all really depends on the societal norms that would have to be established for such genetic engineering and if it's cost-effective for a market for such genetic changes to be created in the first place


----------



## furatail (Apr 8, 2010)

Are you serious? Just endless orgies and jumping in and out of one night stands.


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Apr 8, 2010)

furatail said:


> Are you serious? Just endless orgies and jumping in and out of one night stands.


That's more of a gay thing and/or a raver thing than a furry thing. I can understand you being confused, though, since the overlap there is massive =P


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 9, 2010)

*Conclusion:* Most of us support it because we are furries.  However, the polarization of this issue, especially in the United States, would likely prevent this from happening even if it were possible to make anthros.  Given our culture (and this is everywhere, not just the South) there will be people with prejudice against these furs that would be amplified by people like Rush Limbaugh and Al-America (or "Fox News" by its more common name).


----------



## Ben (Apr 9, 2010)

RoseHexwit said:


> Love is love. The species doesn't matter.


So, how're those animal phalluses working out for you?

As for the actual question: Furries would look creepy as fuck if they were real, and I can't begin to comprehend why anyone would be attracted to them, unless they're already into bestiality. I mean sure, it should be legal, but just..._ why._


----------



## Ames (Apr 9, 2010)

Ben said:


> Furries would look creepy as fuck if they were real



...orly?


----------



## Gem145 (Apr 9, 2010)

JamesB said:


> ...orly?


 

hmmmm good question


----------



## FuyumiAya (Apr 9, 2010)

Oh well.  furries marry other furries but not humans.  My opinion.


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Apr 10, 2010)

Ben said:


> So, how're those animal phalluses working out for you?
> 
> As for the actual question: Furries would look creepy as fuck if they were real,


Everyone in this fandom looks "creepy as fuck", so I'm not sure what the problem is =V



> and I can't begin to comprehend why anyone would be attracted to them, unless they're already into bestiality. I mean sure, it should be legal, but just..._ why._


Because for as long as there have been living things, there have been people trying to have sex with them. It's a fact.


----------



## VengeanceZ (Apr 10, 2010)

Why would you for example: You, a fox marries a rabbit or dragon and then you have yiff and get a half assed chimera. For god sakes. One species shall and always will hold to thy own generation and evolution of it self. That's how humans evaluated from apes but they were similar. It took billions of years so I don't think you can wait another billion years for a perfect fox and a dragon interspecies baby to be formed.

I'd allow one species marrying to the same species yes but not to another anthropomorphic animal but of course people would still break the "Law", whatever that law will be or can be.


----------



## Yaps (Apr 10, 2010)

The poll is so obvious.


----------



## jinxtigr (Apr 10, 2010)

Artificial Ginger said:


> They _are_ made of keratin, though, which is the same substance a cat's claws are made of...



Which is why lady cats all hemorrhage and die on those nights they get crazy and do like 12 male cats in a row. OH WAIT they don't. 

This poll is wildly, overwhelmingly in favor of getting the freak on across all furry-species boundaries. Most furries seem to be like 'your biological incompatibilities only inflame me more!'. Go figure 

My personal opinion is that, practical or not, this xenophilia is good for society as the real danger is tribalism and seeking out the 'other' to demonize and destroy. Seeking out the 'other' to seduce and penetrate seems less harsh, and in practice it would require getting to know alien points of view if you were going to even get to first base, much less marriage


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Apr 10, 2010)

jinxtigr said:


> Which is why lady cats


They're called queens, so you've already shown that I know more about this than you. I don't know whether to be pleased or dismayed by that...



> all hemorrhage and die


Not even close to what I was saying, but thanks for playing =D



> on those nights they get crazy


It's called "being in heat"...



> and do like 12 male cats in a row.


Female cats are kind of notorious for being masochists--to the point where they cannot ovulate without something scratching the inside of their vadge--so that really doesn't prove anything.



> OH WAIT they don't.


You're kind of dumb, aren't you? =/
Stop posting.



> This poll is wildly, overwhelmingly in favor of getting the freak on across all furry-species boundaries.


And even Stevie Wonder saw that coming a mile away, which is why it's a mind-blowingly inane topic.



> Most furries seem to be like 'your biological incompatibilities only inflame me more!'. Go figure
> 
> My personal opinion is that, practical or not, this xenophilia is good for society as the real danger is tribalism and seeking out the 'other' to demonize and destroy. Seeking out the 'other' to seduce and penetrate seems less harsh, and in practice it would require getting to know alien points of view if you were going to even get to first base, much less marriage


Oh, look, a mind-blowingly inane opinion. How fitting! =D


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Apr 11, 2010)

jinxtigr said:


> My personal opinion is that, practical or not, this xenophilia is good for society as the real danger is tribalism and seeking out the 'other' to demonize and destroy. Seeking out the 'other' to seduce and penetrate seems less harsh, and in practice it would require getting to know alien points of view if you were going to even get to first base, much less marriage



this,  basically, and I'd totally be on that plastic surgery thing o.o' once I know it was pretty well perfected that is xD


The thing is though, as others have mentioned, what are the likelihoods of any Western (unfortunately most scientific cultures are western minded, all that come to my mind anyways) country would not allow such genetic manipulation, even if i would adore seeing it to the point of being able to inhabit previously impossible places(..planets )


----------



## Aprice (Apr 12, 2010)

think of the children.


----------



## luna husky (Apr 12, 2010)

i agree with yah  it would cause problem later on 

Originally Posted by *Fay V* 

 
_The thing with this is you aren't clear on how anthros are constructed. If they are truely different species then they really shouldn't be together, for the same reason you don't go fuck your dog. 
Anthros of different species are not like races because race is pretty much just a color variation. The DNA is mostly the same. humans can fuck humans, foxes can fuck foxes, dogs can fuck dogs, this doesn't cause much trouble, but venture from that and you get issues. you can just reproduce willy nilly between species. Even with two similar species the result isn't perfect. 
A mule can't reproduce, a liger will get fucked up joints and a bad immune system so on. 
venture even farther from that with things like dogs and cats mating and you'll be met with all sorts of issues. 

that and a lot of the time the anatomy won't work out. rabbit penis is very different from dog penis, or pig penis, or cat penis._


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 12, 2010)

^ Quote fail v_v


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 12, 2010)

Aprice said:


> think of the children.



Oh, man.


----------



## Aden (Apr 12, 2010)

luna husky said:


> i agree with yah  it would cause problem later on
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fay V*
> 
> ...



How did you get the post link and quote without the actual quote :O


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 12, 2010)

Last option without doubts!
Gimme a f***ing anthropomorphic (female!) bunny/rabbit to marry with


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Apr 12, 2010)

Because folfs (folves), for instance, are not possible, adoption rates would be through the roof.

Although, this gets me thinking... could a vixen be a kitten's baby mama? I mean, get a cat sperm and cat egg and put it into a vixen's womb. Can you do that?


----------



## ShayCrunk (Apr 12, 2010)

My friend is having a wedding this summer.
We are thinking about having everyone, including bride and groom dress as furies. c:

​


----------



## Aden (Apr 13, 2010)

ShayCrunk said:


> We are thinking about having everyone, including bride and groom dress as *furies*. c:



That would be AWESOME :O


----------



## Atrak (Apr 13, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Aden *


_How did you get the post link and quote without the actual quote :O_


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 13, 2010)

How do you do that?

Anyway, as someone said, I think they would look really creepy if they were real.. but if we look past that, I think Everyone should marry whoever they wanted, regardless of species.


----------



## Codex (Jul 23, 2012)

i agree plus you never know it could work like a rabbit and cat create a cabit they are real and i own one


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 23, 2012)

Who the fuck dug up this old as fuck thread from 2010? Do you people ever learn to see the last post date before replying?

Being the first post that necroed a 2 year old thread, that is NOT a good way to start your reputation on the forums.


----------



## H.B.C (Jul 23, 2012)

You've activated the trap card: Gravedigger.
http://en.ygo-card.de/PICS/jp/SJ2/SJ2-040.JPG


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jul 23, 2012)

Glaice said:


> Who the fuck dug up this old as fuck thread from 2010? Do you people ever learn to see the last post date before replying?
> 
> Being the first post that necroed a 2 year old thread, that is NOT a good way to start your reputation on the forums.



How about you not post about it and actually report it like i already did?


----------



## Mentova (Jul 23, 2012)

Alright, locking this.


----------

